# Road Cassette for a hardtail



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey everybody!

Guess what? I've just ordered a Banshee Viento frame  It's gorgeous (at least in the pics) and I've read a lot of good things about it. 

I have a spare set of wheels, and I was thinking if I can put in a road cassette for when I'm doing pavement rides. Is that OK with the chainline and rear deraileur (XT)?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Guess what? I've just ordered a Banshee Viento frame  It's gorgeous (at least in the pics) and I've read a lot of good things about it.
> 
> I have a spare set of wheels, and I was thinking if I can put in a road cassette for when I'm doing pavement rides. Is that OK with the chainline and rear deraileur (XT)?


Congrats!!! Banshe´s are so nice, I personally like the Siroco.

BTW, How much is it gonna cost you? I am debating whether to buy a new frame an fork for my HT or just sell the whole thing; I barely use it now (probably coz my HT´s and fork´s performance are not that good). Or ... I could buy a burly frame, and put the Z1 on it once I get the 66 at the end of the year..... to many temptations....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Congrats!!! Banshe´s are so nice, I personally like the Siroco.
> 
> BTW, How much is it gonna cost you? I am debating whether to buy a new frame an fork for my HT or just sell the whole thing; I barely use it now (probably coz my HT´s and fork´s performance are not that good). Or ... I could buy a burly frame, and put the Z1 on it once I get the 66 at the end of the year..... to many temptations....


The frame is 556, I don't know yet about shipment. I could send it to Dallas and have a friend send it to me from there (cheaper than from pittsburg), have him send it to Saltillo and have a cousin send it to me. Or use the shop @ plaza lilas, which would be 30 percent more...

I went for the Viento rather than the Scirocco because the Viento frame is lighter, it's still tough and probably a better geometry for my type of riding (longer top tube).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Congrats!!! Banshe´s are so nice, I personally like the Siroco.
> 
> BTW, How much is it gonna cost you? I am debating whether to buy a new frame an fork for my HT or just sell the whole thing; I barely use it now (probably coz my HT´s and fork´s performance are not that good). Or ... I could buy a burly frame, and put the Z1 on it once I get the 66 at the end of the year..... to many temptations....


Anyway, which ht do you have?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Anyway, which ht do you have?


An older C´dale Terra (similar to the F300) with a RS Duke on it. It was good for a while, but now is time to say goodbye

BTW, it sounds like a complicate logistic to get the frame in México. If it works well, you could start your own smuggling biz.:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> An older C´dale Terra (similar to the F300) with a RS Duke on it. It was good for a while, but now is time to say goodbye
> 
> BTW, it sounds like a complicate logistic to get the frame in México. If it works well, you could start your own smuggling biz.:


Jajajaja

The C´dale I think it's a good HT, what I don't like about Cannondale is that they like to use their own standards..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Guess what? I've just ordered a Banshee Viento frame  It's gorgeous (at least in the pics) and I've read a lot of good things about it.
> 
> I have a spare set of wheels, and I was thinking if I can put in a road cassette for when I'm doing pavement rides. Is that OK with the chainline and rear deraileur (XT)?


It's OK... the only difference between a road and mtb cassette is the number of teeth. Actually some DH racers prefer road cassettes.

Maybe you'd have to run a mid cage derrailleur to take the chain slack, but no more than that.

I have a 8 sp cassette and derrailleur on my road bike that you can use for testing.

BTW.... Road cassettes have the same top gear than a MTB one. That's 12 or 11 teeth. The only difference is that you lose the lower gears (MTB can get as low as 34th, while most extreme road cassettes are somewhere around 26th)

The jump between each gear is lower on a road cassette in order to keep cadence steady. Not exaclty for top speed... road bikes are faster because their wheels are larger, thin and the gear ratios much greater. Typical road cranksets are 52-39 teeth. MTB's are 44-32-22.

Not to mention... on climbs, a road cassette is too tall a gear. If you're not climbing for long, the road cassette is ideal. If you plan on doing urban with lots of up an down walkways and such, maintaining a cadence is not that important and the MTB one is better suit to that riding.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

From my point of view, we can`t get nothing extra or better performance if we put a road cassette in a hard tail mountain bike.

The riding of the hardtail (speak of speed) is not the same like a road bike.

There are some differences between a road cassette and a mtb cassette .

First of all , "The range " the best road cassettes for example in Shimano (105,ultegra or dura ace ) are 10 speed and 11-21 or 23 t., in increments of one to one as Warp says, really this kind of range are very hard to pedal if we don't have the power and the endurance in our legs, is easy for people like Lance, Ivan ,Jan and co.

The 9 or 8 speed road cassettes are in the low level , tiagra or sora , I don't say that this kind of road cassettes are bad , the high level road cassettes are ten speed.

Finally if someone want install a road cassette in a hardtail bike , before to buy the cassette , please see if you freehub is compatible , the drivetrain is HG and the chain is super narrow in case of 9 speed or IG in case of 8 speed.

Years ago , Cannondale put in some mountain bikes, road cassettes.

Regards.

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Finally if someone want install a road cassette in a hardtail bike , before to buy the cassette , please see if you freehub is compatible , the drivetrain is HG and the chain is super narrow in case of 9 speed or IG in case of 8 speed.


8 and 9 speed Shimano freewheels are the same width and splines pattern. There are small variations on how they mount to the hub, but that doesn't affect the cassette.

Only known deviation is CK hubs with some Shimano cassettes may require an spacer.

The spacing between the all 9 speed is equal, no matter the use. Same for 8sp cassettes.

The whole poop is here...Sheldon Brown

You can interchange them freely.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I went for a deore cassette. Didn't want to buy an expensive one, and I think Deore will work nice


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I went for a deore cassette. Didn't want to buy an expensive one, and I think Deore will work nice


Good choice. Above Deore cassette, chain, derr; you get less grams and less noise... but the shifting is equally good and it lasts as long with proper maintenance.

I've heard of bent cogs on XT's, PG-990's and other high-end parts... Deores just laugh about it and they're so cheap you feel guilty.

They last very long too... I had one that was on a bike two or three years and still is going strong. A friend of mine has that bike and still gets ridden. When I tuned his drivetrain a while ago, it was a breeze... it's a full Deore drivetrain (cranks included) and the shifting is amazing. My Warp with LX/SRAM 7.0 didn't come close. The 7.0 was lighter though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Good choice. Above Deore cassette, chain, derr; you get less grams and less noise... but the shifting is equally good and it lasts as long with proper maintenance.
> 
> I've heard of bent cogs on XT's, PG-990's and other high-end parts... Deores just laugh about it and they're so cheap you feel guilty.
> 
> They last very long too... I had one that was on a bike two or three years and still is going strong. A friend of mine has that bike and still gets ridden. When I tuned his drivetrain a while ago, it was a breeze... it's a full Deore drivetrain (cranks included) and the shifting is amazing. My Warp with LX/SRAM 7.0 didn't come close. The 7.0 was lighter though.


I just ordered the 12-32 cogs rather than the 12-34.... and some WTB slickasaurus tires.

I want my bike!

Anyway, I'm going to sell some stuff... not too glad about ordering and then having to sell them.... anyway, I think the viento's going to be great.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I just ordered the 12-32 cogs rather than the 12-34.... and some WTB slickasaurus tires.
> 
> I want my bike!
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to sell some stuff... not too glad about ordering and then having to sell them.... anyway, I think the viento's going to be great.


Had you bought stuff for the Chameleon already?
Is there a list of leftovers?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Had you bought stuff for the Chameleon already?
> Is there a list of leftovers?


Ihave:

XT Front Der.
Salsa QR for the saddle (pretty nice)
Easton EA30 or 50 seatpost (30.9)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ihave:
> 
> XT Front Der.
> Salsa QR for the saddle (pretty nice)
> Easton EA30 or 50 seatpost (30.9)


None fits me.... 31.6 here and XT front too... bummer.

Che, que contas? Decime como andas!
You're there yet, aren't you?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> None fits me.... 31.6 here and XT front too... bummer.
> 
> Che, que contas? Decime como andas!
> You're there yet, aren't you?


Too bad about fit... anyway.

I'm in the land where the meat is tasty and the girls are pretty


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Too bad about fit... anyway.
> 
> I'm in the land where the meat is tasty and the girls are pretty


We want proof... 

Yeah, I lived with some argentinians and they rock regading cooking meat. Man... you got me salivating.

Girls are said to be gorgeous but real beyotches... can you confirm?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> We want proof...
> 
> Yeah, I lived with some argentinians and they rock regading cooking meat. Man... you got me salivating.
> 
> Girls are said to be gorgeous but real beyotches... can you confirm?


jajajaajajaja real gorgeous, not that beyotches... well, some at least are pretty nice


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ihave:
> 
> XT Front Der.
> Salsa QR for the saddle (pretty nice)
> Easton EA30 or 50 seatpost (30.9)


¿Cuál es la longitud del poste? tengo un amigo que igual y te lo compra, si es lo suficientemente largo....
Gracias!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> ¿Cuál es la longitud del poste? tengo un amigo que igual y te lo compra, si es lo suficientemente largo....
> Gracias!


Hola Antepolis..

Creo que es como de 350mm, pero quiero esperar a ver el cuadro antes de decidir. El cuadro viene con uno, pero no tiene layback, quiero ver que tal me queda y su tamaño, te aviso mas tarde. Salu2


----------

